
Warning: Google Talk Phishing Scam Spreading Like Wildfire - kqr2
http://mashable.com/2009/02/24/viddyho/
======
albertsun
It's because people have gotten so used to giving away their email credentials
to sites when they sign up so that they can have all their contacts imported.

Google, Facebook, et al., could help improve security against this type of
thing by creating a way for people to expose a contact list without giving
away their password.

~~~
enomar
You mean like this?

<http://code.google.com/apis/contacts/>

------
jacquesm
Every digg application that asks users for their credentials is conditioning
users to fall for phishing.

There are enough people that don't realize the underlying architecture of the
web and think that their browser is to be trusted, not a particular server (if
you think I'm kidding ask your parents!).

~~~
jonursenbach
s/digg/twitter

~~~
jacquesm
ah yes, absolutely, excuse me...

